# La Repubblica di Malu Entu



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2010)

Non so se ne avete sentito parlare la storia mi ha fatta ridere a lacrime.
Un certo Doddore Meloni (o Meoi) nel 1978 decise di occupare l'isola di Malu Entu al tempo proprieta' di un inglese che non si occupo' della cosa.
Questo Doddore l'ha proclamata Repubblica indipendente e ha anche stampato le banconote con il suo faccione:rotfl:. 
Ora tale Doddore ha deciso di ripetere la cosa con l'isola di Serpentara, messa in vendita di recente: approdato sull'isola ha piantato la bandiera (si e' anche rotto una gamba durante lo sbarco).
Riuscira' "il nostro eroe" Doddore Meoi a proclamare la Repubblica di Serpentara? :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2010)

E se vi metto la foto di Doddore?


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E se vi metto la foto di Doddore?



ma dai ma è vero??:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2010)

Doddore forever :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma dai ma è vero??:carneval:


E' verissimo:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Doddore forever :carneval:


Scriverei Doddore for President ma lo e' gia':rotfl:

Sappi che io gli do ragione, perche' cavolo devono vendere le isole della Sardegna che hanno costo zero? Lui le conquista per lasciarle in Sardegna, tanto non puo' farci nulla con quelle isole... tra l'altro ha detto che la Sardegna fra 8 anni sara' indipendendente:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scriverei Doddore for President ma lo e' gia':rotfl:
> 
> Sappi che io gli do ragione, perche' cavolo devono vendere le isole della Sardegna che hanno costo zero? Lui le conquista per lasciarle in Sardegna, tanto non puo' farci nulla con quelle isole... *tra l'altro ha detto che la Sardegna fra 8 anni sara' indipendendente:rotfl:*


probabile, non penso che lo stato italiano esisterà ancora tra otto anni :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> probabile, non penso che lo stato italiano esisterà ancora tra otto anni :carneval:


A quel punto tornerei in Sardegna a conquistare il mio pezzo di terra:carneval:


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2010)

*occhio...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A quel punto tornerei in Sardegna a conquistare il mio pezzo di terra:carneval:


Con questi chiari di luna mi sa che chi "emigra" se non lascia un famiglio si trova gli usucapione belli e serviti.
Ho saputo che molti aranceti in sicilia abbandonati da chi é emigrato sono stati usucapiti da chi... se ne prendeva cura!!! Per un fondo agricolo pare bastino 15 anni di assenza fattiva....
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Con questi chiari di luna mi sa che chi "emigra" se non lascia un famiglio si trova gli usucapione belli e serviti.
> Ho saputo che molti aranceti in sicilia abbandonati da chi é emigrato sono stati usucapiti da chi... se ne prendeva cura!!! Per un fondo agricolo pare bastino 15 anni di assenza fattiva....
> Bruja


Non ricordo se sia 15 o 20 anni... mia madre ha diversi terreni in uno c'e' un pastore da oltre 10 anni e so che per evitare il trucchetto dell'usucapione  mia madre ha chiesto  al pastore di "versare"  una cifra simbolica di due agnelli all'anno:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2010)

*ottimo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ricordo se sia 15 o 20 anni... mia madre ha diversi terreni in uno c'e' un pastore da oltre 10 anni e so che per evitare il trucchetto dell'usucapione  mia madre ha chiesto  al pastore di "versare"  una cifra simbolica di due agnelli all'anno:rotfl::rotfl:


Affittare il fondo mette al riparo!!! :up::up::up:
Bruja


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ricordo se sia 15 o 20 anni... mia madre ha diversi terreni in uno c'e' un pastore da oltre 10 anni e so che per evitare il trucchetto dell'usucapione mia madre ha chiesto al pastore di "versare" una cifra simbolica di due agnelli all'anno:rotfl::rotfl:


spero l'abbia fatto per iscritto
al fine di usarlo come prova
e che scriva una bella lettera per comunicargli di aver ricevuto quanto pattuito


----------

